# THE Definitive 1911 Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your 1911 pics here to show off  -

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)

I'll start off... Please continue it 

These are 1911s I have prev owned...


----------



## Charlie

Previously owned????? Where might they be now? :?:


----------



## Charlie

OK, sounds good. Here is one I previously owned:


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> Previously owned????? Where might they be now? :?:


Well, the 1st pic w/ the comp - I had it from 1997/1998 thru Feb 05. I needed $ to buy some new guns. Plus, it was super, super loud - not really a gun I wanted for self-defense/home defense. Permanent hearing damage time.

2nd gun - had it about a month. Didn't find out about the dreaded aluminum frame gouge that one can get when having a 1911 w/ an aluminum frame and metal follower in the mag. Don't understand why Kimber sells a gun w/ mags that will damage said gun. On just 2 trips to the range, I developed the very beginnings of that gouge U can get inside the grip. And, Wilson mags (w/ a plastic follower) would not feed reliably in the gun - only factory mags would. Also developed wear on the feedramp in the frame after just 2 trips). Pissed me off for a $900+ gun.

3rd gun - Very first 1911 I ever had. Sold it in 2001 to buy a telescope.

4th 1911 - A Dan Wesson - Traded it back on the 1st day I owned it. Hated the big dot sights - rear sight shot loose on my first range trip. The rear sight cut was also cut so large for the sight that I couldn't put any other brand of sight in w/o having the slide welded. Traded it back that day for a Glock 34.

5th 1911 - That is my most recent - Tripp Research screwed up the refinish job. After I sent it back a 2nd time, it was still messed up - Couldn't stand to look at it anymore - Traded it back to the shop.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Good Idea!*

Shipwreck:

Handgunner that I am, I am often in the dark regarding the cryptic numbers often posted here abouts. I really don't know what an H&K USP nor a Walther P-499 looks like, nor even what caliber they might be.

Those more familiar with such things rattle off the numbers so glibly expecting the rest of the world to know. We don't.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

Bob Wright said:


> Shipwreck:
> 
> Handgunner that I am, I am often in the dark regarding the cryptic numbers often posted here abouts. I really don't know what an H&K USP nor a Walther P-499 looks like, nor even what caliber they might be.
> 
> Those more familiar with such things rattle off the numbers so glibly expecting the rest of the world to know. We don't.
> 
> Bob Wright


I'll PM U the pics. Since this is a 1911 thread, I don't wanna post them here.


----------



## 2400

Bob Wright said:


> Shipwreck:
> 
> Handgunner that I am, I am often in the dark regarding the cryptic numbers often posted here abouts. I really don't know what an H&K USP nor a Walther P-499 looks like, nor even what caliber they might be.
> 
> Those more familiar with such things rattle off the numbers so glibly expecting the rest of the world to know. We don't.
> 
> Bob Wright


Here you go http://www.google.com/


----------



## tex45acp

Ooooo Weee,
Very nice and here are a few of my present and past 1911's
First, the second Springer Champion (past)








A Wilson CQB Full Size (present)








My favorite.....Wilson Stainless Professional (present)









I have also had a Colt 1991, Springer GI WWII Champion, Springer Compact, Springer Micro Compact, Para Ordnance Carry 12 LDA.


----------



## scooter

*mine*

Kimber Eclipse Ultra w/CTC lasergrips


----------



## AirForceShooter

my best friend










AFS


----------



## Shipwreck

The Wilson 1911s are sweet


----------



## gunfighter48

Kimber Pro Carry II, it now has a set of Pachmayr All American grips.










Taurus PT1911, great gun at any price! Now has the grips that used to be on the Pro Carry.


----------



## Baldy

*My Wifes*

Her's a shot of my Wife's 1911-45,S&W #108282 ss. This gun shoots anything you put in it. I reload and it gets a good mix of ammo run through it.


----------



## Brass Balls

*Les Baer Custom Carry*










Howdy fellow enthusiasts! :smt039


----------



## waterburybob

One of my 1911's - Colt Delta Elite 10mm


----------



## tejas

*A Few Oldies*

1917 Commercial










1922 Commercial










1926 Commercial










USGI










Original Springfield Armory ca. 1914


----------



## Brass Balls

That's a heck of a nice collection, tejas!


----------



## hberttmank

You got some nice 1911s there,tejas.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Kimber*

Pro Carry HD II BOBTAIL










Eats anything you throw at it and will bite too, holster by 5SHOT LEATHER

RON


----------



## "JB"

Springfield GI


----------



## Pilgrim




----------



## Baldy

*New Puppy*

This new puppy is a S&W 1911 PD 41/4" barrel. I put some custom grips on with some stainless steel allen screws. Unfired in the photo, but that will change tomorrow.


----------



## Brass Balls

*Wilson Tactical Elite with Dempsey Fighter*


----------



## Shipwreck

Damn, I like that WIlson :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tejas

Brass Balls said:


> That's a heck of a nice collection, tejas!


Thanks, guys! I really love the old ones. I tell my wife they are objects d' art!


----------



## 2400

Here is my daily carry gun. 4" alloy frame 1911 :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My 3.5" Ultra-compact Mil-spec Springfield 1911








and another view:


----------



## Shipwreck

Is that blue steel?


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Shipwreck said:


> Is that blue steel?


No. It's profoundly black. The flat sides of the pistol are polished to glass smoothness - all other surfaces are parkerized.

I'd never seen a pistol with this finish before I bought this one. I called Springfield and they said it was a typical Mil-Spec Ultra-compact - nothing special.

The gun shop I bought it from claimed they had done nothing to it. It was new when I bought it.

I've been lucky - in spite of all the horror stories of short 1911's being unreliable, this one handles hollow-point as easy as FMJ.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, U are lucky. I don't think I would ever try a small 1911 like that after all the bad things I've read about them...


----------



## Brass Balls

*Springfield Professional*


----------



## Shipwreck

That's a nice gun too... Earlier in the year, I Was lusting after a Professional


----------



## Brass Balls

*S&W PC1911 with Esmeralda grips & Case Yellowhorse knife*


----------



## Rustycompass

*Very nice.....*

BB,
you have some very nice hardware.... :smt028


----------



## Maximo

I don't have this gun anymore but here was my last 1911.


----------



## "JB"

If I ever win the lottery 

I know we all say that.... *BUT!*

I have two 1911's on my list of shall and got to have.

*Springfield Amory Professional*









*The .50 GI*


















.50 GI Photo Gallery

An old preacher, used to drive around Texas with his Bible, naturally, and also a .45 Model 1911. Someone who did not understand Bibles and guns are not mutually exclusive asked, "Why in the world do you carry that .45?" The wise old preacher never missed a beat and replied, "Because they don't make a .50!" They didn't then, but they certainly do now, and if that old preacher was still roaming around in his pickup, I would just wager that .45 would be replaced by the latest 1911-style semiautomatic, the Guncrafter Industries .50 GI..... _if he could have afforded it..._

YMMV


----------



## Clyde

:smt077


----------



## Captain Crunch

My stable of rampant ponies.

Colt Combat Elite .45 ACP









Colt LW Commander .45 ACP, my daily carry piece


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Brass Balls said:


>


I'm somewhat new to firearms, so please forgive my noobness, but what in the world is that ugly metal stick protruding out the front, right under the barrel? and what exactly is it's function?!


----------



## Shipwreck

It gives the front of the gun weight and reduces recoil. Nighthawk makes a gun like that too - it supposedly makes a difference...


----------



## Charlie

Shipwreck, isn't that called a "guide rod"?


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> Shipwreck, isn't that called a "guide rod"?


I just re-read the post - I though the question was about the piece attached to the barrel... :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

Is that technically just a big "bushing" on the barrel?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

I was talking about the metal rod thing UNDER the barrel, but your right, the thing at the end of the barrel is ugly too.


----------



## .45 cal Sushi

A few of mine.:smt027


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

But when a stronger than he shall come upon him, and overcome him, he taketh from him all his armour wherein he trusted, and divideth his spoils. 

~Luke 11:22


----------



## Clyde

rustycompass
Yes it is a long dust cover STI in 40 S&W. (5"). It's mainly a competition gun for me. I am really happy with the gun. It replaced a Para Ordinance 45 which I also liked but the STI starting with 20 rounds worked better for USPSA.

I would guess the round count at 25-30K. The gun shoots as well as it did from day one. The only issue to date is the gun started double and triple. The issue should be solved shortly with a new hammer and sear.. 

2 thumbs up - But the Single Stack 1911 is my first love.

:smt068


----------



## RONNIE J

*Should drop these fellows in to:*










RJ


----------



## RONNIE J

*Should drop these fellows in to:*










RJ


----------



## Brass Balls

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I was talking about the metal rod thing UNDER the barrel, but your right, the thing at the end of the barrel is ugly too.


:smt098


----------



## Brass Balls

*Kimber Custom CDP II with Versa Max 2 Holster*


----------



## D-Ric902

My Springfield that Neil Keller at Kustom Ballistics worked for bullseye










and a Colt Officers that I really like


----------



## Brass Balls

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I'm somewhat new to firearms, so please forgive my noobness, but what in the world is that ugly metal stick protruding out the front, right under the barrel? and what exactly is it's function?!


I wave my wand and, say the magic word and POOF!










It's GONE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brass Balls

*Baer UM 1.5 hardchromed with Alumagrips*


----------



## Brass Balls

*Colt's MK IV/ Series 70 Government Model*


----------



## OSD

Nice Pics!!!!!!!!!!!
Those are some very nice 1911's only wish I had anything close. I only have one and it's nothing near as special as some of the ones posted. I'm jealous:smt022


----------



## Rustycompass

OSD said:


> Nice Pics!!!!!!!!!!!
> Those are some very nice 1911's only wish I had anything close. I only have one and it's nothing near as special as some of the ones posted. I'm jealous:smt022


 Hey OSD, 
what do ya mean...? that's a fine weapon you have there, don't sell yourself short. Also it's good to see another Floridian..... now that makes a whole 4 of us... Huh Baldy ?


----------



## Guest

*Now that's....*



Brass Balls said:


>


*....a REAL 1911:mrgreen: *


----------



## Brass Balls

*Springfield TGO 1*


----------



## DennyCrane

NP3 nice :mrgreen:


----------



## TGS2




----------



## Brass Balls

Nice gun and nice photo, Top Gun. Good job with the lighting.


----------



## js

Brass Balls said:


> Nice gun and nice photo, Top Gun. Good job with the lighting.


+1

That's a damn fine looking gun you got there...


----------



## Brass Balls

*Colt Custom Combat 10*


----------



## Rustycompass

*Nice.........*



Top Gun Supply said:


>


 very nice.... she's a beauty...


----------



## Brass Balls

*Baer Police Special*


----------



## -gunut-

I would love to have a bear!


----------



## 1911

RIA with about 1200 rounds through her. I installed the saftey and the hammer...Made the LIGHT rail


----------



## Brass Balls

*Colt - Nickel Plated 9mm Luger - Combat Commander*


----------



## Rustycompass

Hey Brass, 
' that is a very nice Baer... :smt003


----------



## Rustycompass

hey 1911,
Gladice is a sweet girl ! Ya made the rail yourself.... that's very cool.


----------



## Orion6

Brass Balls said:


>


Is that an actual Rob Latham autograph on the grip or is that just the way they come?


----------



## Shipwreck

Orion6 said:


> Is that an actual Rob Latham autograph on the grip or is that just the way they come?


That is how that model comes - it is on the Springer website...


----------



## Orion6

If this works then this will be a bit different from the rest of the 1911's on this thread....










Sorry about the poor quality of the picture, but let's see who (from the US) is first to correctly identify the manufacturer of this item! Remember it's from the UK, so it can't actually be what it looks like!


----------



## MissouriMule

Airsoft?


----------



## Orion6

MissouriMule said:


> Airsoft?


Well done! Got it in one Missouri. Unless I emigrate or our UK politicians suddenly get some sense of perspective then this airsoft copy is the closest I'll get to owning and shooting a real semi-auto. :smt022

This one is made by Western Arms and is allegedly so like the real thing that Bill Wilson has given it his seal of approval and has it featured on his web site.

It's pretty, and it functions and strips just like the real thing... but silly little 6mm plastic balls don't quite cut it, do they?


----------



## Brass Balls

*Kimber Custom Eclipse 10MM with Kabar Warthog*


----------



## Brass Balls

Thanks buddy, I appreciate your gracious comments. :smt1099


----------



## Brass Balls

*S&w Pc1911*


----------



## -gunut-

You guys have some awesome pistols! here is my little project

This









To

This


----------



## Brass Balls

I really like the changes you've made. :smt023


----------



## badman400

Man you guys really have some nice toys! And the photography skills make me almost ashamed to show my amateurish Rock photo. But, it's my first 1911 and I'm proud anyway, so here goes:
RIA M1911 A-1...


----------



## Brass Balls

*S&W 1911PD with Dempsey APU*


----------



## Guest

*Here's one*


----------



## Nathan Plemons

I looked at all the pics and I didn't see one like this, so here it goes.










The particularly observant may notice that this is the same picture I have in the newbie section. I posted it again here just because I have a feeling this thread will live a little longer.


----------



## 2400

Nice gun, how is your nite vision after you shoot your Nite-Tac at nite? 
Say that fast 3 times. :smt082


----------



## Nathan Plemons

2400 said:


> Nice gun, how is your nite vision after you shoot your Nite-Tac at nite?
> Say that fast 3 times. :smt082


With the comp on it, I don't want to know.


----------



## digi-shots

Para-Companion.... LDA


----------



## Nathan Plemons

Woohoo, I'm not the only Para owner on here.


----------



## OSD

Well now I have 2 1911's just picked this one up the other day.:mrgreen:


----------



## BEER

heres mine.


----------



## 1911

rustycompass said:


> hey 1911,
> Gladice is a sweet girl ! Ya made the rail yourself.... that's very cool.


Thanks man.


----------



## digi-shots

smokin' Kimber....

this one's not mine... but is a pic I did for a friend


----------



## nobodE

*As a new member here...*

I thought I share my humble collection of shooter with you guys. This first one is an all original, like new, 9mm LW Commander from late '68.










Next is a Super .38 LW Commander from '50. The finish isn't much but it's really tight. Grips of course are S70 Walnut.










"Old Dependable" is a '54 Gov't that's been carried a lot more than shot. What a shame. It wears custom stabilized "Curly" Maple slabs by my FLG.










Last but not least is a Super .38 from '47. I love this pistol. It is completely original though not perfect.










My photo skills are non-existant but I hope you can tell what they are. :smt071


----------



## nobodE

*My current collection...*

Sorry for the double post. I had it, then lost it and when I re-entered it there they both were. What, no emoticon for egg on the face? Thanks.


----------



## Brass Balls

When my wife saw me viewing this thread I told her I was enjoying the gun porn and she about fell off her rocker. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brass Balls

*Baer TRS with Benchmade/Blackwood Skirmish*


----------



## nobodE

tejas said:


> 1917 Commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1922 Commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1926 Commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USGI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Springfield Armory ca. 1914


I'm so jealous I can't stand it. I'm trading my .38 Super Commander for a 1915 made 1911 Colt GI. You just have too many. Beautiful guns too.:mrgreen:


----------



## tejas

Thanks, nobode!

You better post a pic of that 1915 USGI when you get her!


----------



## sixshooter_45

*My Wilson Protector*

I haven't shot this baby yet as I'm waiting for my new rig.


----------



## Richard

Springer 1911A1:








Springer Loaded:








Norinco #1:








Norinco #2:








Sistema Colt 1927:








Colt LTW Commander:








Para 14:








Para 12 LDA:








Ballester-Molina:


----------



## nobodE

*Well, I finally got my 1911 in.*

It was made in 1915 and is all Colt except for a Springfield Barrel. Oh well, I may remedy that in time. It really looks great. If it's been refinished, it was a good job done a long time ago. The roll marks and inspectors mark are crystal clear with no rounded edges. Pics were made by the seller and don't do this gun any justice at all.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Catman253

Whoa, Wicked...
Very well composed and lit photo of a GORGEOUS Kimber...
Nice work.

Colt Officer's .45 ACP in Ultimate Stainless with Ivory Grips


----------



## jimg11

*Definative 1911 thread 9AMT HARDBALLER)*

Here is a picture of my new used AMT HARDBALLER .45 acp. I haven't gotten a chance to fire this yet and am not sure how good it is but it has good sights and a fine trigger pull.


----------



## TWilliams




----------



## Guest

*Ain't nothin' like the real thing....*

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## -gunut-

Dustoff '68 said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


That sure is purty! Show us the before!


----------



## Shipwreck

Thats too pretty to shoot


----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


> Thats too pretty to shoot


I did a psych eval for a LEO today and asked him what he thought of 1911's. Not a part of his test, we were through with that part, but just curiosity. He said they were "show guns." He was a Glock man, .40 caliber.

I passed him, anyway.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

If he'd have said - I like P99s, he'd have gotten a 100, and would have your job by now


----------



## scooter

:smt115 :smt120 :smt104 :smt099 :smt012


----------



## Wandering Man

*New Kimber Compact CDP II*

Just picked it up today. Handles beautifully.










Thanks to all who helped me as I did the research and asked a lot of newbie questions.

:smt071

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice looking gun. Glad it works for ya 

Make sure to ONLY use magazines with a plastic follower, since that is an aluminum framed 1911. Otherwise, the metal followers will slowly gouge out the inside of your grip.

Use wilson mags. And, U can replace the metal followers in any stock mags buy buying Tripp rebuild kits at www.trippresearch.com - I like his rebuild kits


----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


> Make sure to ONLY use magazines with a plastic follower, since that is an aluminum framed 1911. Otherwise, the metal followers will slowly gouge out the inside of your grip.
> 
> Use wilson mags. And, U can replace the metal followers in any stock mags buy buying Tripp rebuild kits at www.trippresearch.com - I like his rebuild kits


I bought one wilson mag when I picked up the gun. The dealer wouldn't even let me go into the range with the Kimber mag when I went to test fire the gun.

I guess more Wilson mags is going to be on the top of my Christmas list this year.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

See, i prev had an aluminum Kimber and then found out about the aluminum gouge thing 2 weeks after. I wouldn't have bought the gun had I known. The damn gun ONLY worked with the stock mags - it would not work with Wilson mags. It was irritating. After 200 rounds, I was already starting to get the very beginnings of that gouge and some visible wear in the feed ramp. 

I want another kimber one day - but I will never get another aluminum framed 1911 again. Not unless it comes w/ a ramped barrel.


----------



## Catman253

Smith & Wesson Scandium Commander


----------



## js

Nice! :smt023


----------



## wetidlerjr

*S70 45ACP Government in Satin Nickel (NIB)* :mrgreen:









*SS Combat Commander (Duracoat slide, bead-blasted frame, VZ stocks)* :mrgreen:









*S80 Mk IV, Government (Parked, arched lanyard loop MSH, WWII stocks)
My tribute to the 1911A1 I carried in Vietnam.* :mrgreen:


----------



## wetidlerjr

rustycompass said:


> ~ VERY nice hardware ya have there, Wet. Also welcome to camp.


Thanks ! This looks like a great place. I think I'll stop in on a regular basis. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy

I agree with Rusty there. You got some fine looking 1911s. Besure you drop a picture of one in a thread now and then so we can enjoy them too.


----------



## sylvanknight

*My newb...*

Just got this puppy today. I'm still feasting my eyes... and my hands. HA!
























I know it's a few of the same one, but it deserves many angles of view. Thanks.


----------



## raveneap

Springer PI9132L my wife got me for Christmas last year.


----------



## waterburybob

STI Trojan .40 S&W


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. Here are some:









_STI Legacy with checkered grips, GI recoil spring guide rod and standard end cap._









_Early "Clackamas Kimber" with a few minor internal modifications and different stocks._









_An old Colt Series 70's with blk parkerized slide/frame with internals hardchromed by Armaloy, decades ago. (The blk parkerizing has been refinished a few years ago. Lou Williamson did the S&W revolver sight installation.)_









_Springfield Mil Spec with different grips and internals._









_STI Trojan 38 Super_









_Early Dan Wesson Patriot. The front sight has been changed as have the grips._









_My first "home build": Caspian frame and slide w/Kart match bbl & bushing and other maker's internals. All work done w/o powertools. My gunsmith did blue the gun._









_Colt slide w/Kart match bbl & bushing fitted to a Caspian slide in the '80's by gunsmith, Lou Williamson._









_Second home build: Similar to the first one but in the conventional 5" length._









_An older Springfield Armory lightweight. A few parts have been changed and some anti-skid tape added to the front grip strap._









_STI 9mm Trojan Long Slide_

Best.


----------



## Dreadnought

Man, there are some seriously nice 1911s in this thread. I have yet to even chnage the grips on my first (but not my last). I like the STI Trojan longslide, I think that will be my next one.
Here's my stock PT1911:


----------



## falshman70

Well, here's mine - my one and only. Most of you guys are better photographers than I am, too. The incandescent light makes the frame look pink - but it's not - I swear!


----------



## Coldfire

falshman70 said:


> Well, here's mine - my one and only. Most of you guys are better photographers than I am, too. The incandescent light makes the frame look pink - but it's not - I swear!


Sure  Just kidding, nice looking kimber :smt023


----------



## marcodelat

.....................................................................


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Before:*









*After:*









:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy

Who did the work on that one????


----------



## wetidlerjr

spacedoggy said:


> Who did the work on that one????


Chris Conlon of Avon IN (Indy suburb). He is a gunsmith but specializes in re-finishing. He has done two other 1911s for me.


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Another one...*










Colt Officer's Model Mk IV, Series 80 :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun...


I did the math - if I wanted - instead of buying a PS90, I could sell my HK USPc and have enough to by a Nighthawk Talon w/ bull barrel if I wanted (about $2500). But, I don't know. I used to want one very badly. But, I generally shoot my P99 better or as well as I do a 1911. Not sure if its worth it... Hmmmmm....


----------



## scooter

hmm........:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreadnought




----------



## AJYellow94

This is my first Kimber.


----------



## Rustycompass

*it ain't a safe queen, that's for sure ...*









my old Springfield workhorse ... I know it ain't pretty with wear marks & dings & scratches but it's one of my all time favorite sidearms ... it's been through hell & back and it shows :mrgreen: and it still empties the brass pretty darn good. I couldn't even guess how many rounds now.


----------



## Dreadnought

looks good, rusty. guns are tools meant to be used. props to your using it to it's intended purpose.:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass

Dreadnought said:


> Man, there are some seriously nice 1911s in this thread.





Dreadnought said:


> looks good, rusty. guns are tools meant to be used. props to your using it to it's intended purpose.:smt1099


Thanks Dread ... did manage to add new Houge grips, a front strap & 8 rd. mags to give it some new life. And I agree with 100% you guys own some nice hardware ... with the New Taurus, Colts, STI & Colts very nice. My 1911 wants are much bigger than my wallet ... too many hobbies I suppose ... :mrgreen:


----------



## TGS2

Modified Kimber Pre-Series Target:


----------



## Catman253

Chip McCormick Design from the Colt Custom Shop
1 of 500
McCormick Factory Racer Colt 1911 Government Model


----------



## Catman253

Colt Series 70 Lightweight Commander


----------



## Rustycompass

Cat,
Very nice pistolas & GREAT photos too... :smt023 mine never seem to turn out like that, nice work.


----------



## extremist

My First SW1911 Sc (My first 1911 in 10 years):










My First PC1911:










My SW1911 PD Tactical Rail:










My Colt Gold Cup:










Haven't take any pics of my TRS's yet

Regards,
James


----------



## Shipwreck

I see U like the S&W models


----------



## leper65

Here's a few of my Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail I picked up Sunday. Haven't shot it yet, Friday I plan on wringing it out some....


----------



## geminidan

New to the board a couple of my babies








http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s232/geminidan64/DSC05575.jpg


----------



## noproblem5671

*Kimber Super Match II*

Here is my latest friend. Kimber SuperMatch II.

Pictured with CRKT M-16 and SOB holster from Nighthawk Customs.



























Here she is with the target shot from 25yrds by Kimber.


----------



## El Cid

My Para P14-45 and P12-45 that have been customized by Novak's.


----------



## Linkinlog

Here's my Rock Island 1911 Tactical. It has a teflon coated slide, Fusion fiber optic front sight and black rubber grips.


----------



## Linkinlog

Another view:


----------



## reflection01

*Well, time to drain that broad-band*

It's been a while, but here are some pics:










Close and Personal


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Nighthawk Custom Talon*


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Kimber Eclipse and Ultra*


























The Eclipse and Ultra both have the Kimber Kim-Pro Finish:smt033 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## bronch

New to the forum, hi to all... just picked up my Kimber Pro CDP II.


----------



## busdriver72

> Springer PI9132L my wife got me for Christmas last year.


Nice gun. REALLY nice wife!


----------



## DRM

*Here's one of my personal favorites:* 










By D.R. Middlebrooks
www.TacticalShooting.com


----------



## VegasEgo

The pciture was taken with cameraphone. Kimber Tactical II


----------



## Maximo

I have joint custody of this one. My brother bought it for $100. It was covered in rust and would not run at all. Now it runs flawlessly and looks a great deal better than then we got it.


----------



## wetidlerjr

*COLT S70 re-pro, VZ Stocks, Grieder trigger,King-Tappan rear sight, "Reliability Package" by Bob Rodgers*


----------



## budkole




----------



## Rustycompass

Hey Bud,
Nice looking Rock ... :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan

Just got this cool Lew Horton special. Its a Colt McCormick Commander Factory Racer. This my 5th 1911.


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Colt Commander 1991 ORM*

:smt1099


----------



## bloodhound689

Hello everyone... New to the list... Everyone has some nice looken guns.. I have a question for reflection01..... When you shoot your Wilson combat or nighthawk custom next to lets say your SA Operator or your Kimber .... Do you feel a huge difference (accuracy/reliability/feel)? I mean are they that much better to shoot? Ive been thinking about getting a Wilson combat but Im weary about spending that kind of money on one gun...... Anyway, Here are the two 1911's I have rite now...


----------



## bigtarus44

*new springer*









here is my new lil girl


----------



## trentharaku

*Crosman P32 Stinger (1911 airsoft)*










That is the airsoft gun version of the 1911 I am getting this coming summer.


----------



## Charlie

trentharaku said:


> That is the airsoft gun version of the 1911 I am getting this coming summer.


Except for the orange thingy sticking out of the slide it looks just like my Colt Defender!


----------



## trentharaku

Charlie said:


> Except for the orange thingy sticking out of the slide it looks just like my Colt Defender!


That's good to know. I look for realism in my airsoft products. When I move out of Illinois a a long while I will start buying real guns. brokenimage


----------



## BRSmith

*3 pics, same gun*

let me try again to get a working link in here


----------



## BRSmith

*2nd try, only one pic tho*


----------



## rootn.tootn

*Baer / Wilson Hybrid*

New to this board -

Here is my latest addition - Les Baer frame & slide, Wilson Combat match barrel and "parts", Carbon Creation Grips, Coating by Wilson, built and tuned by TT Custom.


----------



## Charlie

rootn.tootn said:


> New to this board -
> 
> Here is my latest addition - Les Baer frame & slide, Wilson Combat match barrel and "parts", Carbon Creation Grips, Coating by Wilson, built and tuned by TT Custom.


Slick lookin' pistol.......Welcome to the board.........& Howdy from Texass :smt033


----------



## OLD NAVY

*1911*

Just had to list my para 15 40 S&W.


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Colt Special Combat Government 45ACP Hard Chrome* :smt023


----------



## Torquem

Kimber TLE/RL II


----------



## OLD NAVY

*My para*

This is my 15 shot 40 cal para.


----------



## Agent 47

damn Ronnie J i like the snake grips make it look exotic and te holster cant forget the holster keep em safe.


----------



## Agent 47

nice looking 1911 with the compensator Nathan Plemons wish i had one.


----------



## Kayback

How about a little love for the Chinese. My Norinco 1911A1c










Sometimes she wear her rosewood.










KBK


----------



## Richard

*1911 Grips by Hakan*

My friend, Hakan, made these grips from Cocobolo Wood that I sent to him last November. I failed to post pictures due my health problems; my health issues are now history. I hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do. Regards, Richard 

My Colt Gold Cup:


----------



## Richard

I should add that I bought some wood for Hakan in November, 2006 and these grips were made from the the piece I liked best. I have another load of Cocobolo wood that I will forward to Hakan tomorrow. I hope he has as much luck with this shipment as he did with the last one. Regards, Richard


----------



## AREX

*Not for me.....*

Nice guns you all got there...but i surely wont entrust my life on a 1911.:smt082 Believe me i know....i have been there once. My taurus PT92 serves me well...all the time.:numbchuck:


----------



## wetidlerjr

AREX said:


> Nice guns you all got there...but i surely wont entrust my life on a 1911.:smt082 Believe me i know....i have been there once. My taurus PT92 serves me well...all the time.:numbchuck:


Yeah, right.


----------



## drummin man 627

I, too, would trust my Taurus PT 92 more than any 1911. Far too many 1911s, especially the expensive ones seem to jam. When an expensive 1911 does work, it'll probably be more accurate than the PT 92, but reliability is more important than an inch or two of accurucy.
Now if only I was all that accurate, and could stay cool under fire.
Oh, and I do want a 1911.


----------



## wetidlerjr

drummin man 627 said:


> I, too, would trust my Taurus PT 92 more than any 1911. Far too many 1911s, especially the expensive ones seem to jam. When an expensive 1911 does work, it'll probably be more accurate than the PT 92, but reliability is more important than an inch or two of accurucy.
> Now if only I was all that accurate, and could stay cool under fire.
> Oh, and I do want a 1911.


Uh huh...


----------



## wetidlerjr

Colt Defender w/CMC Slim Grips:










:mrgreen:


----------



## wetidlerjr

Colt Gold Cup National Match Series 70










:mrgreen:


----------



## wetidlerjr

*My Colt 1991 ORM as done by Bob Miller...*








*Hard Chrome, S&A magwell, Nowlin trigger, Hogue stocks, C&S fire control...*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Navy Jake

*My new 1911 milspec*


----------



## Charlie

wetidlerjr said:


> Colt Defender w/CMC Slim Grips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Extremely nice..............could it be I feel that way 'cause I have one! Mine is my daily carry and I love it...........:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man there's some really nice examples of 1911's here! Here's mine. i got some elk horn grips on the Springfield. Still the factory Cocobolo on the Para but I'm thinking about making a set for it soon. Mine aren't near as nice as most I seen but here ya go...


----------



## bac1023

This pic is missing a few of my 1911s.

Left to right, top to bottom:

Wilson CQB, Para 1911 Limited, Springfield TRP, Rock Island Armory GI, Colt Commander XSE, Dan Wesson CCBT, Les Baer Concept V, Kimber Super Match II, STI Trojan, Detonics Servicemaster, Kimber Pro CDP II, Ed Brown Kobra Carry. Missing from pic - Rock River Arms Limited Match, Smith and Wesson PC1911, Colt Special Combat Government, Nighthawk Predator II.

I'll post a new pic including everything at some point.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

AREX said:


> Nice guns you all got there...but i surely wont entrust my life on a 1911.:smt082 Believe me i know....i have been there once. My taurus PT92 serves me well...all the time.:numbchuck:


As to entrusting my life to one I wouldn't be here to annoy people with my posts if it wasn't for a Springfield 1911. The design has lasted so long for a reason....They work. Some better than others but those workhorse models like the old Colts, Springers and the like were built to work and in my experience work well:smt1099

Dang bac1023! That's a really nice looking collection you have there..Impressive


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Some New Additions to my 1911 Family. I'm sure that this is one family that is going to grow..And GROW
Para P16

Taurus PT1911

Colt MK IV Officers


----------



## Racerx

Finally got a decent carry .45. It's a Detonics Combat Master MkIV. Nice and small! Pachmayr grips, custom(I assume, due to the etching on the bottom of the barrel) jeweling on the chamber. Oh yeah, I polished the feed ramp, due to a chambering issue it had.


















Shoots nice. Ejects steel shells fine, but refuses to eject brass. Is this common among 1911s?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That's the first one of those I've seen. ..Yours wont eat rounds with brass casings?


----------



## Racerx

It just won't eject it. Kinda weird. I'll post a new thread.


----------



## Pointblank

Vintage Colt Series 70


----------



## seabass666

*custom job*



Dustoff '68 said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


where did you get the work done on that 1911?


----------



## Ky_Shooter

Nice!:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Here's the 1911 family as of now​


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Colt Series 70...*










Done by Robert Miller w/1960 era military contract slide on a Colt late model Series 70. :mrgreen:


----------



## BRSmith

*here's mine>>*

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys014.jpg
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys013.jpg
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys010.jpg


----------



## PanaDP

BRSmith said:


> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys014.jpg
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys013.jpg
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o275/BRSmith_01/dadstoys010.jpg


Those grips are a bit loud for my taste, but very nice pistols!


----------



## txpete

*systema*

my newest 1911.it is a sweet shooter.argie systema 1948 mod 1927 colt.
pete


----------



## DevilsJohnson

nice ones:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

This one just added to the family. I* told the wife that it just followed me home. I'd be sure to feed it..I think she'll let me keep it!:anim_lol:









The Grips I made myself from some coco bolo wood I have here. I'll be putting in a match trigger group that I recently acquired, I think it will be my new carry pistol and I can put that Para Ord LTC up for a little while.


----------



## Desperado-OPs

DevilsJohnson said:


> This one just added to the family. I* told the wife that it just followed me home. I'd be sure to feed it..I think she'll let me keep it!:anim_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grips I made myself from some coco bolo wood I have here. I'll be putting in a match trigger group that I recently acquired, I think it will be my new carry pistol and I can put that Para Ord LTC up for a little while.


Very nice gun Devils! Great job on the grips too!!! :smt023


----------



## Ricks2524

*My addition to 1911 collection*

So far I have one :smt1099


----------



## gb6491

Here are mine:
This one is built on an Essex frame and slide with a Kart NM barrel.









Springfield Armory Mil-Spec that I parkerized myself (a DIY project).









A Rock Island Armoury mid size that was rescued from a pawn shop:









The favorite, my Colt Officer's ACP.









Regards,
Greg


----------



## Buckaroo45

My current favorite.

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll64/buckaroo456/taurus2.jpg\


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Fred40

Well it's nothing spectacular but it's my first 1911!










Yeah...stock photo....it hasn't even arrived yet :mrgreen:


----------



## TampaSsgt

:smt023


gb6491 said:


> Here are mine:
> This one is built on an Essex frame and slide with a Kart NM barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springfield Armory Mil-Spec that I parkerized myself (a DIY project).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rock Island Armoury mid size that was rescued from a pawn shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The favorite, my Colt Officer's ACP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Greg


Damn fine collection of 1911's you've got there "Master Guns" !!:smt023


----------



## gb6491

TampaSsgt said:


> :smt023
> 
> Damn fine collection of 1911's you've got there "Master Guns" !!:smt023


Hey, thanks!...and thank you for having been on the job in Ohio:smt1099
I'm a displaced Buckeye myself. My uncle Art was with the Columbus PD for many years.
Semper Fi,
Greg


----------



## Playboy Penguin




----------



## Playboy Penguin

*...and here are my three commander sized 1911's together*


----------



## D-Ric902




----------



## DUBYA R 2U

Baldy said:


> This new puppy is a S&W 1911 PD 41/4" barrel. I put some custom grips on with some stainless steel allen screws. Unfired in the photo, but that will change tomorrow.
> 
> Baldy, could you redo those pics?
> 
> I have been thinking of getting that particular S&W.
> 
> BTW how do you like it?


----------



## TampaSsgt

I bought a Colt Combat Commander in .45 acp like this back in 1974. I used it as my off duty weapon. I put on a new set of sights and added some Pachmeyer grips.

I still have it, and it still shoots as good now as it did the day I bought it!


----------



## Playboy Penguin

My Colt Commander after a make over. 



















and...


----------



## AZ Outlaws

My Springfield PX9151LP Loaded...


----------



## chuckscap

Springfield V-16 Long Slide












Chuck


----------



## whoami

*My number one (pistol) love...*


----------



## oak1971

My Les Baer Premier 2 With some enhancements by John Harision.


----------



## paradis1142

Nice guns


----------



## Tommyguns

*My Dan wessons*

Dan Wesson Valor with Sarge's Camel bone/Afzelia Xylay stocks ~ .45









Dan Wesson CBOB Patriot ~ .45









Dan Wesson Custom ~ .45


----------



## Bald1

Self-customized Mk IV set up for both 45ACP and 400Cor-Bon. Showing my older Kim Ahrend's rosewood checkered combat grips with mag release access dish that I've replaced with the zebrawood shown in the first two pictures.

--Bob


----------



## Bald1

Another piece set up for dual calibers (45ACP & 400Cor-Bon).


----------



## Bald1

My 45ACP CCW piece that was spawned as a "project gun." Just back from refinishing, the stainless parts were beadblasted and everything else blued.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Who made that barrel in the last pic?


----------



## Pb Precision

DevilsJohnson said:


> Who made that barrel in the last pic?


Brolin Arms? IIRC they had a ton of QC issues. It's nice to see someone made (obvious) good use of one. :smt023

Pb Precision
http://www.pbprecision.com
"We deal in lead, friend..."


----------



## Bald1

DJ,

Pb Precision is correct. That's a Brolin Arms. They only managed to stay in business 3 years. The very poor initial reviews of their wares in gun magazines didn't help much. Many did have QC issues but I know of others that were solid. Mine has a bit of "history." I originally bought a Patriot P45C Carry Comp as a curiosity when they first hit the market in '97. It sported a 4" slide, 3.25" barrel with integral compensator on an officer's frame. On the second trip back to Brolin for "issues" that slide assembly ended up mated to a full government sized P45T frame. (Serial number went from a JPE 1xxxx to JPE 3xxxx with that change.) That's why I call mine a P45C/T. Actually it ended up as the equivalent of the P45T Comp which has been deemed "exceedingly rare" by sites documenting Brolin's model history. Almost all of the internals were subsequently replaced by my hand which ended up producing a solid reliable shooter that has been my prime CCW for some time. Of the few Brolin parts kept (e.g. iron claw extractor, grip safety with palm pad), they were all from the more upscale Pro and Tactical series provided as compensation during trips to the factory shop. It has also been subjected to a Novak style melt down job and the thinning of some parts like the ambi-safety levers and Hogue rosewood grips. It sports Millet MKI front and MkII rear sights too. BTW that comp actually works. I just had it reblued as the Gun-Kote finish I gave it after the melt job was showing a full decade's worth of wear.

As an aside there remains some contention about who actually made the parts. Essex was said to have made a few of the original frames but that Norinco or a Filipino company supplied later production to Jay's Pacific Enterprises which in turn supplied Brolin Arms for assembly. My belief from discussions at the time is that all three sources were involved to one degree or another over the short lifetime of the company. Brolin sought to bring moderately priced quality handguns to the market. Somewhere in their cost control objectives, quality of assembly, fitting, and even specs for some parts suffered. You can't survive with such compromises and they didn't. That said I feel I've a silk purse from a sow's ear in mine  It may sound like a lot of effort and cost but with the early issues I was given some "breaks" so the sting of QC issues was negligible. And the effort I chalk up to the fun of any hobby. Ultimately reliable and accurate; and with that integral comp it is definitely an unusual piece.


----------



## Bald1

Just got a set of white cocobolo grips and mounted them on the Brolin. I like:smt033


----------



## DogRanger

Nice collection Bald1, I really like your ccw gun. :smt023


----------



## Bald1

Thanks DogRanger :smt023

A shot of the new Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail Commander I just acquired (fitted with a Greider match short trigger and grips from The Finer Grain):










And here's a updated group picture of my JMB line up including the new Dan Wesson CBOB:










And the CBOB in my decade old Andrews MacDaniel II rig:


----------



## Bald1

A bit of tweaking with grips yet again


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Pretty nice :smt023


----------



## Red-5

My two latest additions, both from Fusion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I like the grips on the stainless one. what are those made from?


----------



## Red-5

DevilsJohnson said:


> I like the grips on the stainless one. what are those made from?


They are White Cocobolo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Wow! I have a set if those but they look nothing like that. Pretty nice :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

These .45's are as nice as I've ever seen.

Kinda makes me want to get off my rear & do some custom work on mine (or be lazy and just buy some more pretty one's at a gun show).

Kimber Model Kimber Pro CDP II










That is if you can find them and then afford the price they would be asking  .

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## DevilsJohnson

Nice:smt119:drooling:


----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


>


Very nice!

One for each hand.

WM


----------



## VAMarine

1944 Ithaca USGI










Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special










Springfield 5" "Full size" which was the predecessor to the Loaded Model










My wife's Wilson Combat Botail Professional and Kimber CDP Ultra


----------



## dances with guns




----------



## Rupert

My 1911Sc from S&W with Esmeralda slimline grips


----------



## oak1971

Dan Wesson










Harrison Custom-Las Baer


----------



## ZENFLY

My three I have with me in FL.


----------



## timf1911

*the boys!!*

http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/tfields66/?action=view&current=Picture011.jpg
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/tfields66/?action=view&current=Picture012.jpg


----------



## Bald1




----------



## bac1023

*Top row:* Springfield TRP, Springfield GI, Springfield TGO1, Infinity custom build, Para GI Expert, Para 1911 Limited, Sig STX, Dan Wesson Valor, Dan Wesson CBOB

*2nd row:* Thompson Custom 1911, Auto Ordnance GI, Colt Commander XSE, Colt Special Combat Government, Colt Gold Cup, Nighthawk Predator II, Nighthawk Enforcer, Pistol Dynamics custom build, Taurus PT 1911

*3rd row:* Les Baer SRP, Les Baer Concept V, Ed Brown Classic Custom, Ed Brown Kobra Carry, Firestorm DLX, Rock Island Armory GI, Norinco GI, Smith & Wesson SW1911, Smith & Wesson PC1911

*4th row:* Volkmann Combat Custom, Kimber Pro CDP II, Kimber Custom II, Kimber Super Match II, Yost custom build, AMT Hardballer, Unertl DLX, Ithaca USGI, Remington Rand USGI,

*Bottom Row:* Charles Daly EFS, Wilson Super Grade, Wilson CQB, Detonics ServiceMaster, Rock River Arms Limited Match, STI Trojan, STI Spartan, STI Legacy, Fusion Commander Elite


----------



## Charlie

Good gawd!!! What a beautiful collection!


----------



## bac1023

Charlie said:


> Good gawd!!! What a beautiful collection!


Thank you sir


----------



## YFZsandrider

If that were mine, i would need a bigger livingroom floor

Don't stare at the picture too long, it starts to make you dizzy


----------



## bac1023

YFZsandrider said:


> If that were mine, i would need a bigger livingroom floor
> 
> Don't stare at the picture too long, it starts to make you dizzy


It took me a while to lay them all out.


----------



## nUgZ

Good grief what a collection!! Need a new friend? I'll clean them for you...


----------



## cruzthepug

How long has it taken to amass that collection?


----------



## bac1023

cruzthepug said:


> How long has it taken to amass that collection?


Been collecting 1911s for about 8 years.


----------



## dgdamore

D-Ric902 said:


> My Springfield that Neil Keller at Kustom Ballistics worked for bullseye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Colt Officers that I really like


Wow, love the Springfield. Did it come polished like that from the factory? Is this polished model still available? That is exactly what I'm looking for. Interested in selling it?


----------



## dosborn

bac1023 said:


> Been collecting 1911s for about 8 years.


How would you like to adopt me???

Very nice collection.

Here is my one and only 1911.


----------



## eastlandb1

RONNIE J said:


> Pro Carry HD II BOBTAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eats anything you throw at it and will bite too, holster by 5SHOT LEATHER
> 
> RON


Very, very nice.


----------



## yzfrider

Bald1 said:


>


All I can say is nice!


----------



## yzfrider

bac1023 said:


> *Top row:* Springfield TRP, Springfield GI, Springfield TGO1, Infinity custom build, Para GI Expert, Para 1911 Limited, Sig STX, Dan Wesson Valor, Dan Wesson CBOB
> 
> *2nd row:* Thompson Custom 1911, Auto Ordnance GI, Colt Commander XSE, Colt Special Combat Government, Colt Gold Cup, Nighthawk Predator II, Nighthawk Enforcer, Pistol Dynamics custom build, Taurus PT 1911
> 
> *3rd row:* Les Baer SRP, Les Baer Concept V, Ed Brown Classic Custom, Ed Brown Kobra Carry, Firestorm DLX, Rock Island Armory GI, Norinco GI, Smith & Wesson SW1911, Smith & Wesson PC1911
> 
> *4th row:* Volkmann Combat Custom, Kimber Pro CDP II, Kimber Custom II, Kimber Super Match II, Yost custom build, AMT Hardballer, Unertl DLX, Ithaca USGI, Remington Rand USGI,
> 
> *Bottom Row:* Charles Daly EFS, Wilson Super Grade, Wilson CQB, Detonics ServiceMaster, Rock River Arms Limited Match, STI Trojan, STI Spartan, STI Legacy, Fusion Commander Elite


wow!!!


----------



## falchunt

bac1023...

If you ever feel like your collection is just too big, PM me and i will expedite you my shipping address    

Very beautiful collection sir!


----------



## johnmed3

seabass666 said:


> where did you get the work done on that 1911?


That's a Talo special edition "Benito Juarez" .38 Sup if I' not mistaken!


----------



## VietVet68

bac1023 said:


> Thank you sir


Words are failing to come to my lips that would describe what I just saw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunluver

*My first 1911*

My first 1911, a Kimber team match.


----------



## Don't Heckle my Coch

Springfield I traded with some $$$ for a Kimber...Don't Know who milled the holes in the slide or why.


----------



## VietVet68

Don't Heckle my Coch said:


> Springfield I traded with some $$$ for a Kimber...Don't Know who milled the holes in the slide or why.


I've never seen anything like that, are they drilled all the way through the other side? Could be they wanted a compensated slide & barrel.


----------



## Don't Heckle my Coch

They are drilled through on each side and are matched up with excellent precision... The barrel is untouched... I think it was done for aesthetic purposes, and perhaps to lighten the slide a bit, but not to make it compensated.... I can't imagine anyone considering it safe to have the expelled gases coming out through both sides... It was a looker with it's Armorkote finish , Novak sights, and other accessories and it always caught people's attention, probably because the "holes" were so unique in appearance, It was built well , fired accurately but was just too big and heavy to suit my purposes... I ended up trading up for a Kimber Ultra CDP II that is not only put together much tighter and with better materials, but fits in my pocket when I wear cargo shorts (I live in Phoenix, AZ), weighs half as much, and is much more accurate (I don't know how with it's shorter barrel, but it just is)... I needed something thinner and lighter, yet more powerful than my H&K P2000 SK for my daily carry gun... The Springfield's build quality in general, and those holes which simply devalued the gun leaves me with no sense of loss in getting rid of it... My next 1911 will probably be one of the beautiful custom types that you see pictured throughout this thread (Once my finances permit it).


----------



## hogger129

Springfield Armory 1911-A1 Loaded


----------



## ScottChapin

bac1023 said:


> *Top row:* Springfield TRP, Springfield GI, Springfield TGO1, Infinity custom build, Para GI Expert, Para 1911 Limited, Sig STX, Dan Wesson Valor, Dan Wesson CBOB
> 
> *2nd row:* Thompson Custom 1911, Auto Ordnance GI, Colt Commander XSE, Colt Special Combat Government, Colt Gold Cup, Nighthawk Predator II, Nighthawk Enforcer, Pistol Dynamics custom build, Taurus PT 1911
> 
> *3rd row:* Les Baer SRP, Les Baer Concept V, Ed Brown Classic Custom, Ed Brown Kobra Carry, Firestorm DLX, Rock Island Armory GI, Norinco GI, Smith & Wesson SW1911, Smith & Wesson PC1911
> 
> *4th row:* Volkmann Combat Custom, Kimber Pro CDP II, Kimber Custom II, Kimber Super Match II, Yost custom build, AMT Hardballer, Unertl DLX, Ithaca USGI, Remington Rand USGI,
> 
> *Bottom Row:* Charles Daly EFS, Wilson Super Grade, Wilson CQB, Detonics ServiceMaster, Rock River Arms Limited Match, STI Trojan, STI Spartan, STI Legacy, Fusion Commander Elite


45 45s...outstanding! A coincidence?


----------



## ScottChapin

tried to delete doublepost.


----------



## bac1023

ScottChapin said:


> 45 45s...outstanding! A coincidence?


Thanks!

Actually, that's an old pic. Its missing some of my best models.


----------



## Shipwreck

I don't think you have enough, Bac :smt082

Get 30 more and we'll talk :mrgreen:


----------



## bac1023

Shipwreck said:


> I don't think you have enough, Bac :smt082
> 
> Get 30 more and we'll talk :mrgreen:


:smt082


----------



## VietVet68

Shipwreck said:


> I don't think you have enough, Bac :smt082
> 
> Get 30 more and we'll talk :mrgreen:


+1

Did I say that or was I talking to myself, again!


----------



## bac1023

ScottChapin said:


> 45 45s...outstanding! A coincidence?





bac1023 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually, that's an old pic. Its missing some of my best models.


Here are the models I've gotten since that family pic.

ATI FX45 Military



















1967 Colt Mational Match



















Remington 1911R1



















Iver Johnson Eagle



















Guncrafter Industries "No Name"


----------



## bac1023

Valtro 1998A1



















IAC Regent



















Desert Eagle



















Custom build from Evolution Gun Works (EGW)


----------



## ScottChapin

My first 1911


----------



## Bald1

Clockwise from top left:
-- Colt Government MK IV Series 80 (45ACP & 400CB)
-- Dan Wesson RZ45 Heritage (45ACP)
-- Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail (45ACP)
-- Dan Wesson CCO Concealed Carry Officer (45ACP)
-- FN Browning Hi-Power Mark III (9mm)
-- FM Hi-Power Detective M90 (9mm)
-- Brolin Patriot P45C Compact Carry Comp slide with P45T model frame (45ACP)
-- Charles Daly 1911A1 Field EFS (45ACP & 400CB)


----------



## Shipwreck

Some new pics from today


----------



## VietVet68

Bald1 said:


> Clockwise from top left:
> -- Colt Government MK IV Series 80 (45ACP & 400CB)
> -- Dan Wesson RZ45 Heritage (45ACP)
> -- Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail (45ACP)
> -- Dan Wesson CCO Concealed Carry Officer (45ACP)
> -- FN Browning Hi-Power Mark III (9mm)
> -- FM Hi-Power Detective M90 (9mm)
> -- Brolin Patriot P45C Compact Carry Comp slide with P45T model frame (45ACP)
> -- Charles Daly 1911A1 Field EFS (45ACP & 400CB)


Dang it, I'm drooling over that CCO


----------



## Jason248

First 1911 and I got a hell of a deal on it, was not sure about it at first but, it is freakin sick!!! love it and have not had one single issue with it!


----------



## oak1971

oak1971 said:


> My Les Baer Premier 2 With some enhancements by John Harision.


bumped for new pics


----------



## melloyello

My new Para GI Expert I just picked up today and my recently purchased Essex Arms framed project(picked it up for $250 so it's gonna be the guinea pig).
Para is bone stock except for the grip bolts. Essex has Ed Brown hardcore extractor, firing pin, spring, and stop just added last week and now she shoots great.


----------



## medic15al

*Colt Lightweight Government Model*


----------



## Redelf88

*A couple that I've owned*

My previous: A Sig 1911 Carry SS w/rail










and my current: A SW 1911PD Gunsight Edition


----------



## talldrink




----------



## SigZagger

*Colt Defender*

My one and only 1911. I took baby steps and started with a small compact model.


----------



## Sgt Riggs

*My Springfield Armory Mil Spec*

This is my SA Mil Spec in Stainless:


----------



## Sgt Riggs

*Colt 1918 US Government Issue*

Colt 1918 US Government Issue


----------



## Coldfire

Never owned a 1911 before, ordered a Springfield Loaded Target but was informed it was about 3 months out.... so I picked up this one to play with in the meantime :mrgreen:










New grips 1st on the upgrade list


----------



## Vintage Racer

I only have two.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Now three:


----------



## siggy63

I like that 45 1911s SWEET


----------



## tap45




----------



## bobhostetter




----------



## VAMarine

*Les Baer SRP*


----------



## Cat

Sgt Riggs said:


> Colt 1918 US Government Issue


Nice to see the gold of the pistols,:smt033 Your very luck to have such a master peace pistol.And the holster:smt180. Thanks for showing...:smt1099


----------



## whtsmoke

My little toy, Ruger SR1911.


----------



## Sirvive

Les Baer


----------



## usmcj

Colt Pre-series 80










Pre-series 80 Colt Commander










Dan Wesson VBOB w/ 1911 knife










Dan Wesson CBOB










Pre series II Kimber Pro CDP










Pre series II Kimber Pro Carry SLE










Sig 1911 GSR TTT










Sig 1911 GSR Platinum Elite










Sig 1911 Carry Nitron


----------



## Vintage Racer

Warning: 1911 ownership can cause a burning desire for just one more handgun. It can be addictive. :mrgreen:










My latest addition is a Colt 01991 (~$837, including the "100 Years of Service" rollmark):









Field strip:


----------



## SaltyD

Kimber Eclipse









Sig









Kimber Raptor


----------



## thermobaric45

Sig Sauer 1911 Tac Ops



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ponzer04

I got my Colt back for Christmas


----------



## Raymond

If only I could actually post pictures.

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z407/jover614/KimberCrimsonProCarryII.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z407/jover614/KimberCovertII.jpg


----------



## Sgt Riggs

Colt TALO CCO


----------



## skosh69

Here are my two...A Dan Wesson Cbob and a Kimber CDP II


----------



## ponzer04

*After a Trip to the Doctor*

Before:









After:

























After a trip to Novak for Ghost-sight installation, refinished to parkerized, new blued barrel, short trigger, checkering on front strap, and installing new beavertail grip safety.


----------



## Redelf88

Here's my newest acquisition!

Smith and Wesson E-Series 1911 TALO edition.


----------



## mustang652

Not as nice looking as most of the above and she dosen't get taken out of the safe very often except for her monthly wipe down and barell swab.


----------



## Overkill0084

DW CCO________________________DW PM7-40
SA Trophy Match_________Colt Wings of Freedom Commemorative
___________________Wilson Combat Super Grade


----------



## clance

May not be pretty or high dollar but they're accurate and reliable what more can you ask.


----------



## Todd

My S & W 1911 Pro Sub-compact


----------



## VAMarine

Very nice Todd, range report?


----------



## Todd

VAMarine said:


> Very nice Todd, range report?


I'll hit the range with it Wednesday. I literally picked it up two hours ago and had to show it off. :smt033


----------



## harleytech

Here are mine...
Colt CCG & Remington R1S...


----------



## Ranger8021

Here is a Colt Combat Elite that I just ordered back in the fall...still waiting for to arrive...hopefully any day now


----------



## monadh




----------



## 1911dude85

My Remington R1


----------



## barrelslime

monadh said:


>


Is that Sig Sauer Nightmare in 45 or 357sig?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Here's my Remington 1911 R1 S I just picked up.


----------



## onebilly43

1 series 70 and 1 series 80


----------



## Redelf88

My newest acquisition... 




























Desert Eagle 1911C. Replaced the grips with ERGO FDE grips. I dabble in gunsmithing; plans to bobtail, checker front strap, flatten top and groove, are in the works!


----------



## Yohimbe2

Ruger 1911


----------



## Maximo

My current 1911


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

My new Springfield TRP next to an HK P7M13.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

My Remington R1 Enhanced. I love this pistol.


----------



## Charlie

Very nice!


----------



## BigCityChief

4 of my 8 1911's:


----------



## norb5150

oooh! oooh! I want to play! ...
S&W pro series 3" w VZ Grips installed. (operator II's orange tiger stripe) vzgrips.com








firearmholster for it with burnt orange threads. firearmholster.com








First time at range Winchester White Box 230grn FMJ.


----------



## dclevinger

Hey guys. Just found this sight and look forward to checking things out. Here are a couple projects of mine.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trey45

Howdy, new to your forum but not new to handguns. Here's 5 of my 1911's. I just got the Ruger SR1911 a couple weeks ago. The RIA is about 7 years old aand has a verified 6000 rounds of handloads through it, that thing runs like a scalded dog. The Springfields are all wearing Esmeralda carved ivorywood grips.


----------



## SHOOT

Vey nice collection and grips. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## DirtyDog

My Para Ordnance P14-45. Color filled. Ed Brown beaver tail grip safety. Wicked Grips.


----------



## Old11Bravo

Kimber Ultra Carry w/Elk Horn grips


----------



## Ookami86

Taurus 1911 9mm. I'm hoping to add a big brother in 45 sooner rather than later.


----------



## snowman46919

22 TCM after I handfit the new trigger








And then after cerakote


----------



## SHOOT




----------



## SHOOT

Finally cut the zip (ha) on my stainless and took a few pics today . . .


----------



## KS

it is Regent 100 with Wichita bushing comp.


----------



## dakota1911

The three sizes of Colts in the 80s. A full size. In this case a Gold Cup National Match on top. Then a Commander in the middle. At the bottom a Officers model.



And 3 sizes in 2000-2010. A full size Series 70 Gov. An XSE LW Commander. And a Defender on the bottom.


----------



## dakota1911

The three sizes of Colts in the 80s. A full size. In this case a Gold Cup National Match on top. Then a Commander in the middle. At the bottom a Officers model.



And 3 sizes in 2000-2010. A full size Series 70 Gov. An XSE LW Commander. And a Defender on the bottom.


----------



## Hardluck

It's special when Santa brings you a gun...and a knife! :smt114


----------



## Hardluck

One more shot of my new SR1911. I'm sure it won't be the last.:watching:


----------



## slayer61

Kinda new to the 1911 platform, and this stands out some against all my black guns.


----------



## stevens22cal.

1938 Ballester Rigaud, was going for that Rat Rod look. Looks old but with new and contemporary parts.


----------



## Aheadshot

2400 said:


> Here you go Google


Took me off the page to my google page.lmao


----------



## Aheadshot

......






.......My two 1911


----------



## GDavis

*STAR Model PS (45 ACP) 1911 look-a-like*

Outside appearance close to 1911, but different trigger system and no grip safety.


----------



## Wolfstein

Does this count? Browning 1911-22


----------



## ifithitu

AirForceShooter said:


> my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFS


 Sweet.....:smt1099


----------



## ifithitu

My 1911 family has grown by two in less then thirty days,a Kimber & SR 1911.


----------



## Howitzer19

edited


----------



## MrKlark

*Old school ammo, new tech hardware*

This is my latest aquisition - a Springfield Armory Range Officer in Stainless Steel, 45ACP along with some old but still good SuperVel.


----------



## 007X

1985 colt officer


----------



## Albatross

My newest custom builds. The 1911 is built on an 80% lower. They are cerakoted in FDE and black.


----------



## desertman

Duplicate post. I must have screwed something up?


----------



## desertman

Howitzer19 said:


> ^ haha, the 1911 swastika...


Yeah, I thought the same thing. We've got enough problems with the media trying to stereotype those of us who believe in the 2nd Amendment, members of the NRA and Conservatives as haters or members of hate groups. This can only add fuel to their fire. Especially when images such as this turn up on a gun forum. We'll never get any "converts" depicting swastika's while using guns as props. Not a very wise idea in my opinion.

As long as an individual believes in the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law. I could care less of what race, color, creed or religion they are. We can't afford to alienate or offend those that are on our side. A swastika in any way shape or form is a sure way to do just that.


----------



## BigCityChief

My new Remington R1 200th Anniversary Limited Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whistler




----------



## Sgt Riggs

*LokGrips*

Added new "Lokgrips" to my S.A. Loaded...


----------



## Bugleboy

*New Dan Wesson V-BOB*

My new Dan Wesson Valor Bobtail; .45ACP; Grips by Esmeralda.cc; Duty Black finish; Trigger by Cylinder & Slide. Proud papa!


----------



## BigCityChief

Dan Wesson PM-9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCityChief

Kimber Custom Carry Elite in .45ACP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCityChief

Giraffe bone grips for my Sig Sauer 1911 Nightmare










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wirenut




----------



## SA_Shooter

My Springfield Champion Lightweight Operator


----------



## SA_Shooter

It's not a 1911 but it's a great EDC - My Springfield XDS


----------



## SA_Shooter

Sweet shooter but not EDC material for sure...my SA Trophy Match:


----------



## Hanshi

Kimber .45acp Ultra Carry.









series 70 customized .38sup.








series 70 Combat Commander.








customized series 70 Gov mod .45acp









Don't have that many but many have passed through my home.


----------



## BigCityChief

Les Baer Concept VII .45 ACP

Les Baer Black Baer 9MM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh

Sergeant Major Bill Blankenship. Greatest 1911 Pistol shot I ever had the pleasure to meet. May he rest in peace.

https://www.ssusa.org/articles/2016/8/3/legends-bill-blankenship-1929-2016


----------



## Cait43

*Ruger SR1911 CMD*


----------



## Craigh

Cait43 said:


> *Ruger SR1911 CMD*


Great looking "out of the box" Commander.


----------



## ronsm

1911 collection:smt1099


----------

